# Weighted blanket pictures :)



## TwoMummies

Brandon's new weighted blanket arrived a few days ago and he loved it so much thought I would get a few pictures.

Does anyone else use one??

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-27_160706.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-27_160823.jpg

He loved playing with the beads inside it more than anything :)

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-27_160906.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-27_160916.jpg

And like everything it soon ended up in his mouth.

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-27_161110.jpg

https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/2011-07-27_161123.jpg


----------



## Marleysgirl

That's lovely but do you mind me asking what a weighted blanket is? (I know I could Google but I'm interested not only in description but also its benefits!)


----------



## TwoMummies

Marleysgirl said:


> That's lovely but do you mind me asking what a weighted blanket is? (I know I could Google but I'm interested not only in description but also its benefits!)

Not a problem!

It has proven that weighted therapy helps children suffering from conditions such as Autism, Sensory processing disorder etc.

Also great for adults with dementia, retts syndrom etc.

It basically works by sewing weight into a blanket, in my son's case it is simply marbles, the weight has to be 10% of their body weight and no-more,

It works as weight on a body part creates deep pressure which is very relaxing and soothing. 

It especially helps autistic children as many autistic children feel like they are floating and find it hard to place themselves in an area, which is why they often swing arms, stamp, touch walls etc. A weight helps them to reliase where they are in relation to their surrondings, thus calming them.

Depending on the needs of the child you have different weighted objects, e.g. a weighted lap pad goes across the knee of a child who finds it hard to stay seated. The weight acts as a reminder and re-inforcer to stay seated.

My son uses his blanket as he struggles to sleep at night, he twitches a lot and wakes himself. The blanket firstly helps calm and relax him ready for sleep and secondly holds his limbs in place to keep him asleep.

It has been a live saver so far!

Even sleeping meds didn't keep him asleep all night but the blanket has, twice!

The blankets cost a fortune to buy hence I had a friend make mine, we just sewed marbles in little pockets (to make sure the weight is evenly distributed) and then covered the whole thing in fleece so it's nice and soft.

As well as being a therapy aid my son likes to suck / chew and play with the little balls he can feel (marbles through the fabric) and it helps him to 'stim' in a calm way without getting himself over-agitated and provides an amazing distraction and calming activity.

Hope that helps!


----------



## sun

Wow your friend did a great job! :thumbup:
One of the little boys at playgroup has a weighted vest which has made a huge difference for him. xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we only have a lap one, I really need to get him a bigger one! Off to look. xx


----------



## TwoMummies

Midnight_Fairy said:


> we only have a lap one, I really need to get him a bigger one! Off to look. xx

If you struggle to find one that dosn't cost hundreds I recomend looking for MimaPants on Facebook. That is who made Brandon's and it's great!

Cost me £40 including postage rather than the £200-£300 that one's from shops were costing and it's personalised for him.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Thanks for the response! I wonder whether a weighted lap pad would help Andrew to stay seated and then focus on stuff for longer? He's too young for any real diagnosis, but definitely has focussing issues - he gets up and crawls/toddles off to do what he wants!

I was curious about how they were made, too - marbles you say? Good as a tactile feature. I was wondering whether curtain weights could be used, particularly the weighted cord maybe sewn in channels down a blanket. 

I swear I'm going to go into business making these things! Andrew needs tiny-size mesh bonnets to cover his head/hearing aids but they are sooooo expensive to buy, and can be made quite cheaply. 

Again, thanks OP for the response and I'm glad Brandon is enjoying his blanket :)


----------



## TwoMummies

Marleysgirl said:


> Thanks for the response! I wonder whether a weighted lap pad would help Andrew to stay seated and then focus on stuff for longer? He's too young for any real diagnosis, but definitely has focussing issues - he gets up and crawls/toddles off to do what he wants!
> 
> I was curious about how they were made, too - marbles you say? Good as a tactile feature. I was wondering whether curtain weights could be used, particularly the weighted cord maybe sewn in channels down a blanket.
> 
> I swear I'm going to go into business making these things! Andrew needs tiny-size mesh bonnets to cover his head/hearing aids but they are sooooo expensive to buy, and can be made quite cheaply.
> 
> Again, thanks OP for the response and I'm glad Brandon is enjoying his blanket :)

You can use any weight really as long as it is able to be securely sewn into the blanket, be sure you sue something washable however as you will soon have a smelly blanket otherwise!

How old is Andrew? They don't recomend any weighted products for children under the age of 3 years.


----------



## jellybean83

Thank you so much for posting these pics....Im going have a look into getting my son a weighted blanket,What you described sounded perfect for him!


----------

